# 93555 & 93556 denied



## coders_rock! (May 18, 2011)

93510 - paid
93543 - paid
93545 - paid
92980(LD) - paid
93555(26) - denied
93556(26) - denied

can 93555 & 93556 be billed w/the other codes?

Thanks,


----------



## armymomryan (May 18, 2011)

What was the reason given for your denial?


----------



## OliviaPrice (May 18, 2011)

Prior to 2011, per NCCI edits 93555 & 93556 were bundled into 92980.  If an intervention was performed following a diagnostic cath you will need to append modifier -59 to the 93556 & 93555 codes.


----------



## coders_rock! (May 19, 2011)

OliviaPrice said:


> Prior to 2011, per NCCI edits 93555 & 93556 were bundled into 92980.  If an intervention was performed following a diagnostic cath you will need to append modifier -59 to the 93556 & 93555 codes.



Thanks,

Would you happen to have a source where this info came from. I am really interested in knowing everything I can about this specialty.


----------



## coders_rock! (May 19, 2011)

armymomryan said:


> What was the reason given for your denial?



The denial was that they are bundled to 92980.


----------



## bmx1616 (Jun 9, 2011)

The codes, 93555 and 93556 have been deleted from the cpt codebook.


----------



## coders_rock! (Jun 9, 2011)

bmx1616 said:


> The codes, 93555 and 93556 have been deleted from the cpt codebook.



I know that they have been deleted. The claim is from 2010 and I am having difficulty determining whether or not they are bundled. I would like to have a source to reference to, just in case my manager ask.

Thank you for your input.


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Jun 9, 2011)

coders_rock! said:


> I know that they have been deleted. The claim is from 2010 and I am having difficulty determining whether or not they are bundled. I would like to have a source to reference to, just in case my manager ask.
> 
> Thank you for your input.



Since this is from 2010, 93555 & 93556 are the S&I code for coronary angio and LVgram.  I would use Dr. Z's book for reference.
HTH,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## coders_rock! (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks Jim...


----------

